# 10ft Tank Update



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Here are my 12 piranha feeding in their 10ft 370 gallon tank, they usually demolish the food within 20-30 seconds but today they were a little lazy, but still quite fun to watch, goes a bit out of focus half at the start but comes back, the fish in the tank with them are malawi chiclids, have been in their for years, piranha just aint intrested. Setup is 3 fx5 filters, and 2 300w heaters, temp about 27-28c been running for a few years and p's are very healthy. dimensions are 120" length x 30" depth x 24" height. enjoy...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

wow







nice piranha and setup,congrats


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, that's a dream setup right there, very nice huge tank, and great looking group of pygos.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice tank and Ps


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, a few photos too


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Spicture are beast


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive had to look at the pictures and your name a few times. Because this looks almost exactly like somebody's tank on here (I think his name was Marco) He had a big tank like that in a room that looked pretty damn close too... CRAZY!









Anybody know which one im talkin about? He ended up having a video on here of the tank leaking at the seam...

NVM I just looked it up not as close as i thought.


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW! I thought my tank was big but this is crazy! I was reading through your original thread a few weeks back and wondered what it looked like now so thanks for the update! Those reds look massive as well!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving your setup. its gorgeous. all your p´s look thick and healthy. good job


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW! Awesome tank and nice fish! That guy in the last pic looks like a real lunker


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Freaking sweet looking setup!!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats an absolutely beautiful setup









What filtration are you running?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

****** said:


> Thats an absolutely beautiful setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, im running 3 Fluval FX5 filters, 2 full of bio media and one full of filter floss


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

All I can say is


----------

